# New member and a couple of Colt revolvers



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello forum members,

Just found this forum and thought I would post a couple of my recently found revolvers. This 1973 vintage Colt Detective Special seems to be working out real nice (may consider it for every day carry).







Also I just found this 1928 Colt Police Positive Special in .38 Special. I believe the six shots I sent down range last week were the first time this gun was shot in 89 years.







Looking forward to checking in on this forum on a regular basis.

Trooper Joe


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome from Texas! Those are nice looking revolvers! And nice shooting!! I have a Model 36 S & W that looks very similar to one of them.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Revolvers are special, don't know why but they are. I have a S&W 686 coming in the mail.


----------

